# Air leaking from valve stem



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I ride Conti Sprinters and have a couple of tires where air is leaking out of where the (replaceable) presta valve screws onto the stem. 

Is there some sort of a sealant I can use on the presta valve/stem junction that would remedy this problem?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

PTFE tape.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

you might try stans, but i don't know how that would affect trying to inflate your tires in the future, ie not allowing air into the tire.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

Change the valve core.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tlc4bikes said:


> Change the valve core.


or just make sure it's tight...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

wankski said:


> PTFE tape.


I just tried it. Didn't work.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

tlc4bikes said:


> Change the valve core.


Changed one of the valve cores. And it works great. Thing is, I don't have another valve for the other tire.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> or just make sure it's tight...


BTDT.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

ahh, if its not leaking from the thread its the pop out core, nothing u can do about that... beg, borrow or steal one...

if no one has a old good one, buy a vittoria 51mm inner tube (green box), they have removable cores...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

wankski said:


> if no one has a old good one, buy a vittoria 51mm inner tube (green box), they have removable cores...


Hah! Now that I have! Thanks.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Before you go crazy, do me a favor and make sure the Removable Valve Core is snug. I use #12 Slot on Universal Spoke Wrench or a 5/32' Mini wrench to tighten applied across the flat portion of the Valve Core. I have seen them leak from looseness a number of times.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I would not add Stan's. I use it in my CX tubs and valve core leaks are the biggest drawbacks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jmlapoint said:


> Before you go crazy, do me a favor and make sure the Removable Valve Core is snug. I use #12 Slot on Universal Spoke Wrench or a 5/32' Mini wrench to tighten applied across the flat portion of the Valve Core. I have seen them leak from looseness a number of times.


I'll double check it tomorrow.


----------

